# Hartland HLW spare parts prices?



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello all, I recently (FINALLY) acquired a used Hartland Big John Dunkirk for a relative steal of $97, and as is the norm with used models, its a little rough and beat up externally, but runs just fine. Ideally I'd like to get some replacement shell bits and get it looking spiffy before splashing some paint onto it. I was curious if anybody that has ordered parts from Hartland over the phone, can give any sort of insight on the prices. Being American made and readily available as I hear, I hope that I can replace the boiler shell and the flatcar deck it sits upon without spending a bundle of money.

Can anybody offer some insight? Would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Please do call Hartland parts and speak to Phil Jensen there. He does have a large inventory of parts and probably will be able to help. The parts are not throw away prices, but reasonable. Parts you'e after are likely to be in the $10-$20 range each. There is no harm in calling Phil and just asking. 

Good luck with the repairs. 

David.


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

Slight update - I have finally found HLW's hidden email address and sent them a query about parts and prices. Will probably go ahead and call Phil soon too.


----------

